# My newest project that drives my wife crazy!



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Hey Guys, A list of my equipment.

Sharp Aquos LC-42D62U LCD flatscreen
Onkyo HT-S790 HT system currently upgrading with new mains and sub.
Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR
RCA DRC285 Up converting DVD player via HDMI
Xbox and Playstation II
Customized black laquer entertainment center, shortened and adjusted to fit display,
with new aluminum brite tread shelves, an aluminum amp rack under construction, brite tread
center channel angled speaker stand, and DIY rear surround stands, DIY Swivel wall mount
side surround brackets.
(can you tell I run a metal shop??)


----------

